# use of helmets



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

who uses them if you do which ones


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I do I have a smith holt helmet and i realy like it


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm guilty of not wearing one 100% of the time, like when I take out someone new and know I'm just going to slooooowly cruise, but if I'm riding in any serious way at all I always have it on. Years ago when I worked at a shop and started going with more experienced guys they insisted I wore a helmet and from then on I just do.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

I see sooo many people who dont wear em, but I always do, I mean its saved my mellon a lot of times, why not wear one? I find them more comfy and warm then toques for the most part anyways.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

giro omen is what i have. And to be honest i like wearing it alot better then a beanie. Helemts are so light now a days you barely notice them. Nice and warm as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

My helmet's warmer than any beanie, provides a better resting place for my goggles, and I'm completely used to wearing it. Like jonnydanger, I'd only not wear it if I was going to be riding with someone new all day, and it was warm enough to not need it.

I wear a K2 Cinch. It's awesome. Light, sturdy, and has a boa like system that adjusts the lining to fit your head perfectly, and allows you to loosen it a little to shove a balaclava in there on cold days.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

smith holt. 38 days on the snow so far this season. 38 days of wearing a helmet. 

Ride PHAT.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

A couple years ago on a Whistler trip, a couple friends busted their faces in the iciest conditions I've ever been on. Prior to that, only about 5 of my friends owned helmets. The following couple weeks, about 5-6 of us went and got helmets. I wore it the rest of that season, and the beginning of last season. I forgot it at home one day, last season, and haven't ridden with it since. I'll prob bust it out if I'm going to be doing a full day in the park and trying new things, but otherwise it's just much more comfortable without.

I've got the Giro Fuse with the Tune-Ups audio kit.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i was forced to wear one at the mt i road at last week, cost me 70$ canadian about 55ish american. i used to hate wearing a helmet, i may start wearing one all the time and all of my buddies agree....red trace helmet btw..


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I don`t wear one. Just can`t stand the way they feel on my head. What I do wear is the RED padded beanie that has 1/2 inch ballistic foam sewn into it. Helmets protect you from impacts with solid objects like trees, rocks, rails ice etc. They will protect you from the things that will crack your head open but many people have the mistaken belief that they protect you from a concussion. They only marginally cushion these impacts. When you slam you head down on the snow, what causes the concussion is your brain slamming into the inside of your head. A helmet is like having a really bumper on your car; it may protect the car`s body, but you as the occupant inside the car are still going to hit the dash if not seat belted in. Your brain is like the un seat belted occupant of the car hitting the dash.


wait, so how do I put a seatbelt on my brain...?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

RED Hi-fi. Was very glad to have it when I caught my heel edge coming out of a butter and whacked my head on ice last week. Never going back to a beanie.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

On the subject of a concussion. Some of the helmets have that two layer break away foam. There are designed it take the force by literally breaking in half dispersing the impact in the helmet not in your head. And i wear a bad luteinant or however you spell it ha. I've worn one ever since my grandfather watched a guy get scalped by a snowboard!!!!!! OWWWWWW.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I don`t wear one. Just can`t stand the way they feel on my head. What I do wear is the RED padded beanie that has 1/2 inch ballistic foam sewn into it. Helmets protect you from impacts with solid objects like trees, rocks, rails ice etc. They will protect you from the things that will crack your head open but many people have the mistaken belief that they protect you from a concussion. They only marginally cushion these impacts. When you slam you head down on the snow, what causes the concussion is your brain slamming into the inside of your head. A helmet is like having a really bumper on your car; it may protect the car`s body, but you as the occupant inside the car are still going to hit the dash if not seat belted in. Your brain is like the un seat belted occupant of the car hitting the dash.


This is kind of misleading, while helmets can't completely prevent concussions, they reduce the impact on your melon so your head won't take as much of a jolt which can prevent a concussion... it's been shown in a lot of football and hockey studies that helmets can reduce your chance of concussions.

Regardless, the biggest reason I wear a helmet is rocks or rails, your melon hits a rock or rail even a small impact it'll do a ton more damage then if you wear a helmet.

Like for instance, one time I had a mountain biking accident where I rear ended a parked truck (lol) and bashed my head on the side as I went over. It wasn't a huge impact, but if I wasn't wearing a helmet or was wearing one of those soft helmets I 100% would have probably had a concussion or some kind of head trauma, as it was the helmet did its job and I had no head injury at all.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know if you've been using a kitchen pot as a helmet, but they do an amazing job of protecting both direct impact blows and the secondary forces involved in concussive injuries. Will they protect you from EVERYTHING? No. If you 100%, absolutely want to be guaranteed no head injuries snowboarding, then don't snowboard.

Padded foam inserts absorb and distribute the blow, that's why a helmet works. Without a helmet, the head slows down from a whipped speed to 0 in about 1mm (if you hit ice), that's some sickeningly powerful deceleration. Add to that you're hitting a flat surface and the force is all concentrated on the skull in that one specific area. That's a LOT of force in a very small area.

Look inside any helmet that is worth it's weight in sand and you'll see soft foam rubber lining styrofoam lining the helmet material. During the impact, with a helmet, the head slows down, from whipped speed to 0 in 10mm instead of 1. Think about that (unless you took a head blow without a helmet recently) in these terms: that's a factor of 10, 10 times the distance to slow down. It's slowing the car (your skull) down in 100 feet instead of 10 feet. Which would throw you (your brain) into your seatbelt (the concussive force) MUCH harder? The impact is distributed over a longer distance, and the decelerative forces severely decreased... just like an airbag. While the head is hitting the foam at the site of impant, even more of the foam rubber in the surrounding area is also conforming to the shape of the skull and adding it's shock-absorption over a wider area, like bouncing a golf ball off of tile vs. off a sponge.

Ask yourself would you rather hit a cement overpass pillar on the highway directly, or have a line of those large yellow water-filled garbage can-looking thing in the way first? Simple analogy, your car is your skull and you behind the wheel is your brain bouncing around in the skull (concussion).

While all this is going on, the hard helmet exterior is acting like a shield, and instead of the blow's force being concentrated in a small area, the hard helmet retains most of its shape and cradles the styrofoam around the head, distributing that force over the styrofoam. There is also protection afforded the skull directly from the styrofoam, like a less-giving foam, but still not rock hard ice. 

All of these absorption and distribution events REALLY add up and actually have a cumulative effect. Ask any physicist, engineer, neurologist, insurance actuary, brain or orthopedic surgeon.

EDIT: Needless to say I wear a helmet. Audex Skycap II.


----------



## Mervin (Dec 18, 2008)

This poll may as well read; Are you dumb or smart? and Snowolf, in the short time I've read this forum you seem not only to post often but intelligently as well. I find it hard to believe you would post your opinion, right or wrong on this subject, in this way. You probably have more than one kid reading this who highly values your opinions and for the mainly minor head hits these kids will take on their local, probably ice covered mountain, a helmet can make the difference between a rung bell and a trip to the hospital for stitches and a concussion. Also, I beleive (I'm not about to go research this) that the studies regarding the weight of the helmet increasing the chances of a spinal cord injury were referring to motorcycle helmets which are quite a bit heavier than snowboard helemts. All foam will distort and absorb energy that would otherwise be absorbed by your skull.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Snowolf already stated they protect your nogging from IMPACT incidents, common sense. Before we get into technicallities, foam, and all that, nothing that absorbs the IMPACT, will stop the brain from moving at high speed. Not unless you slow the speed of the head traveling before impact significantly, gonna need a lot of foam for that not enough to put in a helmet to prevent that. 

Personally when I started no one wore helmets. I never have and might well never will. I'm confident enough in my skills and it's a risk I take when I decide to do park having my share of big wipes and I've slammed my head down countless times teaching myself how to ride a board. Personally, when racing we used to brace anything we could with protection, seemed anything we did always wound up getting damaged anyhow. My point from my personal preference ( I wouldn't have anyone go by it) is anytime something is defensed up more to prevent something, it seems to invite the actual problem to knock on the door ironically like jinxing myself. So in this sense I tend to stay away from them.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I always wear mine. I'd hate to cut my head on some hard ice or a rock. A concussion is bad, but it beats a skull fracture and cranial swelling any day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I always wear my helmet and it's saved my life more than once. Looking at it now, there are quite a few scratches and even a nice dent (from the time I skullplanted after a jump). A couple of weeks ago, some retard boarder was walking backwards as I was gearing up and hit my head with his snowboard. It didn't feel like anything at the time, but when I looked at my helmet later, I noticed a few ugly scratches right where he hit me. Needless to say, it would've hurt like hell if I was not wearing my helmet.

Personally I give helmets :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> it seems to invite the actual problem to knock on the door ironically like jinxing myself. So in this sense I tend to stay away from them.


lol, someone needs some OCD counselling


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Jenzo said:


> lol, someone needs some OCD counselling


Heh, nah, just speaking from experience. I've had enough of it happen to just leave things as they were and it seems to work for the best for me :laugh:

I have been considering them lately in all honesty,but for the mountains here I don't feel a need. If I did mega parks and worked my way up to the big kickers and metal rails, then I might reconsider but that's about it.


----------



## vandal (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah i thought it'd be a nuissance but its much warmer and i dont even notice that i have it on....
i've got a giro-recruit


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a Bern Macon. In my experience the foam type in my Macon is a lot better than the kind in the RED Trace. I had the Trace and took an impact that gave me a medium concussion. I took just as hard a fall, but on asphalt, with a helmet with the squishy foam and wasn't even daized.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I never wear one after reading this i may buy one , thing is i dont to any park stuff and i dont really find myself falling that hard only time i bite it is like a drop off in the pow or something.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

SeattleBoarder said:


> I never wear one after reading this i may buy one , thing is i dont to any park stuff and i dont really find myself falling that hard only time i bite it is like a drop off in the pow or something.


Best thing about helms aside from the possibility of saving your life, is the fact it can't fly off your head.. nothing looks sillier then some hot sh!t yard sailing under the lift and his tuque and gogs go flying into the snow


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't believe some of the folks yelling about avalanche safety don't wear helmets. 3 times mine had saved me. Not little falls, but the kind that leave muscles in your neck shot because you're head bounced off the feature/terrain so hard.

I rock a Smith Holt. I've ridden without goggles, gloves, jackets. I never forget my helmet as I wouldn't ride without one. ever.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

zakk said:


> I can't believe some of the folks yelling about avalanche safety don't wear helmets. 3 times mine had saved me. Not little falls, but the kind that leave muscles in your neck shot because you're head bounced off the feature/terrain so hard.
> 
> I rock a Smith Holt. I've ridden without goggles, gloves, jackets. I never forget my helmet as I wouldn't ride without one. ever.


amen!

10char


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I wear a Bern Baker Audio (Backcountry sent me an EPS one instead of Brock Foam; didn't care enough to send it back).

Sometimes I wear a K2 Rant w/ Skullcandy earpieces.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> Snowolf already stated they protect your nogging from IMPACT incidents, common sense. Before we get into technicallities, foam, and all that, nothing that absorbs the IMPACT, will stop the brain from moving at high speed. Not unless you slow the speed of the head traveling before impact significantly, gonna need a lot of foam for that not enough to put in a helmet to prevent that.


You need a LOT less than you think. The 1cm of foam rubber directly against the head under a helmet makes a world of difference for stopping concussions. For exactly the same reasons I stated before in this thread and won't bother stating again.

Will little Timmy injure his head and become a wheel-chaired gimp even if he wears a helmet? Possible, but much less likely than if he didn't have a helmet at all.

As for the folks who don't think they need one. Well, maybe you're right. Maybe you're good enough to not need one. I hope you're right. But not going to the park is no insurance against catching a heel while going toeside, which is probably the biggest single-boarder head-whacker out there short of the park. 

Wearing a helmet or not is a personal choice, and I'm not going to preach to anyone who DOESN'T that they should. But I'm not going to keep silent when folks are telling the hundreds of kids who read this board that helmets don't help as much as you think, particularly when I understand the underlying physics of why. I can show you why they help, mathematically if you really want.

These kids hold several of this board's more established members to be God-like in their skills and knowledge. Whether you like it or not, you are thus a role model.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

i don't wear a helmet. i've just never felt unsure enough in my riding ability to feel the need to get one. the day may come soon though. i don't have anything against helmets, they definitely will provide you with some protection, and if it's comfortable, why not get one.

if a kid can come on this website and have a thread like this influence them to not wear a helmet, they're more than capable of finding other things on the net way more hazardous to their health or safety.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I jib a lot (A lot a lot) and when you do that, you're going to fall a lot no matter how good you are, and I think I'm actually going to do the smart thing and invest in a helmet. Haven't hit my head too hard, yet but I think I'd like to avoid it completely.










Think I'll get that helmet, I wear bomber hats a lot anyway, and that has audio.


----------



## mikey5882 (Dec 18, 2008)

I've taken a couple of spills so bad that the back of my helmet is cracked...hate to think of what it would've done to my unprotected head. I wear a cracked giro.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

PopN said:


> I jib a lot (A lot a lot) and when you do that, you're going to fall a lot no matter how good you are, and I think I'm actually going to do the smart thing and invest in a helmet. Haven't hit my head too hard, yet but I think I'd like to avoid it completely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent. Sore necks suck, but it's really hard to job from a hospital bed. Way to go.:thumbsup:



mikey5882 said:


> I've taken a couple of spills so bad that the back of my helmet is cracked...hate to think of what it would've done to my unprotected head. I wear a cracked giro.


once a helmet it cracked, its useful life is over. in motorsports, we get new helmets after crashes because you don't know what happened to it while you were shaken and stirred. 

Snowboarding isn't that nuts, I'd replace it.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

A cracked helmet means it didn't do its job and/or is a defect.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> A cracked helmet means it didn't do its job and/or is a defect.


No, it means it did the job it was intended to do, protect your head from serious injury. Helmets are supposed to be replaced after a serious collision if there is cracking.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

No, it means it didn't do its job.

The outer shell is supposed to disperse the impact force, and the foam liner is supposed to absorb it.

A crack means that the force was not dispersed enough.

A helmet with crushed foam and a big indent in the shell after an impact has done its job.

This is also why those "ultralight" helmets with the flexy shell are mostly shit for anything other than the bunny hill.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

RED Hi-Fi Audex with the built in speakers...Love it and would never leave home without it.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

That thing have bluetooth??


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Censorship :thumbsdown:


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

R.E.D. Tantrum. Was using the Skullcandy Subwoofer with it, but the speakers don't seem to be well padded. As a result, the speakers press into my ears, and they hurt after a couple hours...


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

RED Aletta. Very comfortable women's helmet


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

i have quite a few pretty good dents and scratches in mine, so it has saves me quite a few times...plus the great sport of football has gifted me with three concussions already, so im not in a big hurry to get anymore


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

cifex said:


> That thing have bluetooth??


No...I wish...But it does have built in speakers that seem to be decent quality...You just plug in the IPOD into the wire it comes with and plugs in to the ear covers...I run it down my coat and into my inside pockets of my coat. It has a button next to where it plugs in on the earpeice to mute it for talking or listening to someone talk...That way you dont have to unzip the coat to mute your IPOD...I love it. Good Price to

RED Hi Fi Audex Men's Snowboard Helmet in Black - No Sales Tax! Free Shipping Offer!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I wear a helmet most of the time. When i am riding in missouri i do 100% park and its 100% ice. I wear a helmet 100% of the time. When i go to colorado i usually dont wear a helmet because i just to tree runs and nothing stupid. Plus my helmet isnt as warm as my stocking hat.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Ever go to Hidden Valley in MO.? I went there for my first snowboarding trip and ended up with a concussion. I didn't realize it at the time, but in retrospect those were the worst possible conditions to try to learn how to snowboard. I've haven't seen that much ice since. The people there and the staff sucked too.



KC KONG said:


> I wear a helmet most of the time. When i am riding in missouri i do 100% park and its 100% ice. I wear a helmet 100% of the time. When i go to colorado i usually dont wear a helmet because i just to tree runs and nothing stupid. Plus my helmet isnt as warm as my stocking hat.


I wear a helmet all the time now. I've hit my head several times while learning and I did not enjoy it. I'm kind of a hypochondriac, so I'd rather be safe, especially since for me there is no detraction to wearing a helmt. Plus, I just like the way a helmet feels. It's warmer than my beanie, it has comfy earflaps and it helps my goggles fit way better.


----------



## Rip and Ship (Nov 29, 2008)

Ever since I lost an edge on the side of a trail and slid on my back headfirst into the woods I went out and bought a helmet. Luckily I just dropped about 8 feet off the height of the snow and landed without hitting any trees. 

Sure, regardless if I hit a tree with a helmet or not in that situation my spine would be effed. Its good piece of mind and now I dont get the willies hitting top speed and passing skiiers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

RVM said:


> Ever go to Hidden Valley in MO.? I went there for my first snowboarding trip and ended up with a concussion. I didn't realize it at the time, but in retrospect those were the worst possible conditions to try to learn how to snowboard. I've haven't seen that much ice since. The people there and the staff sucked too.
> 
> 
> 
> I wear a helmet all the time now. I've hit my head several times while learning and I did not enjoy it. I'm kind of a hypochondriac, so I'd rather be safe, especially since for me there is no detraction to wearing a helmt. Plus, I just like the way a helmet feels. It's warmer than my beanie, it has comfy earflaps and it helps my goggles fit way better.


I actually go to snowcreek. Its on the KC side. Luckly for me the only time i have hit my head real hard on the ice was when i was wearing a helmet. But i broke my wrist 2yearss ago, sprained it the year after so bad i thought i broke it again, and about a week ago i sprained it again. Wrist braces help but that ice just takes a pounding.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

RVM said:


> Ever go to Hidden Valley in MO.? I went there for my first snowboarding trip and ended up with a concussion. I didn't realize it at the time, but in retrospect those were the worst possible conditions to try to learn how to snowboard. I've haven't seen that much ice since. The people there and the staff sucked too.
> 
> 
> 
> I wear a helmet all the time now. I've hit my head several times while learning and I did not enjoy it. I'm kind of a hypochondriac, so I'd rather be safe, especially since for me there is no detraction to wearing a helmt. Plus, I just like the way a helmet feels. It's warmer than my beanie, it has comfy earflaps and it helps my goggles fit way better.


I actually go to snowcreek. Its on the KC side. Luckly for me the only time i have hit my head real hard on the ice was when i was wearing a helmet. But i broke my wrist 2yearss ago, sprained it the year after so bad i thought i broke it again, and about a week ago i sprained it again. Wrist braces help but that ice just takes a pounding.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Wrist braces only help assist the wrist, they don't prevent or rather, stop the movement of the wrist. If you REALLY want to stop the movement of the wrist where it would take a HELL Of a hit to actually hyper extend it, check this link out:

Wrist Protection

I bought the top of the line carbon fiber for best strength after I fricked my wrist up real bad from a motorcycle accident in the summer. I have permanent limited range in one wrist and can't risk it getting screwed up again. Read feedback on these things, motorcross guys who broke their wrist used them, when their wrist was still injured and crashed again and it prevented injury. They limit how much you can move your wrist back using 0, 20, 40 or 60 degree stops to allow you to chose. This on top with a Burton Impact glove, I can back slap the wall hard and not feel a thing with my wrist which is quite sensitive.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> Personally when I started no one wore helmets. I never have and might well never will.


if you want to ride in the park, then you may have to be wearing one within the next 2 years chances are. at least over by me the rumor is that almost all parks will require them next season, i know blue mt. ont. already does...


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Yea, that might be a sign to move out west and stick with back country, heh.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

tands05 said:


> That way you dont have to unzip the coat to mute your IPOD...I love it. Good Price to
> 
> RED Hi Fi Audex Men's Snowboard Helmet in Black - No Sales Tax! Free Shipping Offer!


This is the answer to the prayers of anyone who wants a warm and protected Ipod along with insta-pause capabilities.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> Yea, that might be a sign to move out west and stick with back country, heh.


yes that backcountry must be fun over there lol.

but another little thing about that safety of helmets, i couldnt garuntee how many more concussions i would have from bmx but its quite a bit higher, and ironically while riding some glades this weekend my head hit a tree lol:laugh: so i like to think that it has already been worth it....


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> No, it means it didn't do its job.
> 
> The outer shell is supposed to disperse the impact force, and the foam liner is supposed to absorb it.
> 
> ...


While correct on a fundamental level (the energy that the helmet failed to dispers is released by the formation of the crack), on a practical level, I disagree. If one whacks one's head hard enough to crack a helmet, one has obviously just gotten the shit rung out of their bell. If one needs to replace the helmet, one is obviously in a position to continue snowboarding. 
If my parents don't have to feed me strained carrots while I drool on myself in a wheelchair, the helmet has done its job.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

True, however I think they're worried about lawsuits. Ever since the time Micky D's got sued for a woman spilling hot coffee on herself because the container didn't have a warning that the contents were hot even though her hand tells her the obvious and won the bogus suit, places are sketchy these days. I'd say it will come down to either agreeing to wear a helmet, or signing a waiver that gives up all responsibilty to the mountain and puts it all on yourself (as it should already from common sense).


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> See, this is why I have such a visceral reaction to the helmet issue. This is how it starts, in the interest of "protecting people from themselves" you end up with another layer of control and opportunity for harassment and even fines and citations. Helmets should be a personal choice and not something forced on people.


I'd require them to be worn to protect me from them. Timmy-on-wheels (our Joe the plumber) is now living on my tax money in the form of disability payments after his head-plant. He's on a ventilator, has a 24-hr nurse, and an entire life-support system in his mother's living room. Normally, I don't mind paying for Timmy to get a job and make something of himself, or to even feed Timmy if his parents can't afford it themselves. I take pride in paying for Timmy if he is in a wheelchair from a war. I don't even mind paying for Timmy if he's born that way. But Timmy is now a rather large burden on society due to medical and living costs because of a stupid decision that he and only he had a part in. I want Timmy to push himself in the park and remind the world that the home of boarding is North America one day in the Olympics, but an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. And if Timmy insists on not wearing a helmet, then Timmy and his parents sign a disability and liability waiver. If they do that, I'll even show them where the halfpipe is myself.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> See, this is why I have such a visceral reaction to the helmet issue. This is how it starts, in the interest of "protecting people from themselves" you end up with another layer of control and opportunity for harassment and even fines and citations. Helmets should be a personal choice and not something forced on people.


i disagree. insurance on the slopes, accidents, lawsuits, etc. affect ticket prices, getting new runs open in US Forests, etc. 

I agree with mandatory helmets in parks, on the rest of the mountain that is up to the particular result.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I completely agree with everything you just said except......there were only 133 alcohol related boating deaths in 2006.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

"*They who can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety."

*How about focusing on education....400,000 tabacco related deaths a year, *300,000 diet*, 100,000 alcohol*

Those* are the people your tax dollars are paying for*.

*There is an inverse relationship between income and premature mortality. If you increase education, you increase median US income, increase taxable revenue, increase GDP and lower the cost of those burdening the system. Look at that, solves everything!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

this is turning into a thread out of "Political Discussion". Calm down people. I am not arguing for or against, these are my two cents:

There is nothing wrong with advocating helmet use, in most cases it does save lives. If someone says "I choose not to wear a helmet because ____", please feel free to try to explain to them otherwise. BUT, if you fail to do so, realize it and back off. Humans are stubborn - remember that. There is no sense in aggravating people and making a bigger deal out of this issue than it already is. In the end it is all personal preference. There are risks involved in every choice we make. 

And for god's sake, if you have an issue with the way this government runs - take it up in "Political Discussion". Go make a thread about how much the health care industry sucks and bitch about it there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Why don't we all wear safety bubble suits and put speed limits on runs while ski patrol clocks people and gives out tickets to non-helmet wearers?

You wanna wear a helmet....fine. It's going to protect you better than my beanie is going to protect me. I'm not arguing that. I am 100% with Snowolf on this one; the day a resort tells me I have to wear a helmet is the last day I ride that spot.

The other point I agree on with Snowolf is the point of: What about the past? How many of us wore helmets when doing anything as a kid? Not too many I'd imagine. Our society is getting soft and it's being reflected in the attitudes of the youth, by raising whiney little brats that can't be disciplined without the threat of social services. When I was a kid, you fell off your bike, broke an arm or a leg, rattled your noggin, and healed. It's life, toguhen up. You can't drive through a residential neighborhood these days without seeing every little kid with a giant helmet on his head. Nowadays "everything" is bad for you. There is an inherint risk in snowboarding, if it wasn't half dangerous it wouldn't be as fun. We're going to turn into a nation of wimps because of "safety first". I say f*ck safety first, throw caution to the wind, live life, if it's my time, then it's my time.

Wear your helmet...don't wear your helmet. But don't tell me I should be wearing a helmet. I'm stubborn enough not to wear a helmet just because.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Snowolf, you obviously are staying off the ankle. I agree with snowolf however I wear a helmet cause I want to survive to ride another day and have had many head banging events that would have put me out for a few minutes, days and perhaps this lifetime if I hadn't been wearing a helmet.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

dont wear one until we go back country.. know i should just too old and stubborn to change. of course i make kids wear em as most kids do anyways. eventually youll see everyone on mtn wearing them as kids grow older and are just used to them. if i did wear one it would be a basic protec helmet skatestyle .. i like to keep it simple.


----------



## Mervin (Dec 18, 2008)

Not wearing a helmet is dumb for the individual, but legislating personal freedom is dumb for everyone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Amen Snowolf ...I don't want to get worked up over such a silly topic, but it runs deeper than wearing a helmet on a hill. 

Maybe this topic should be in another thread titled "Americans: 100% Bitch-Made, The Downfall of Fortitude Due To Excessive Helmet Laws"

It's my choice if I want to protect myself or not.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Fixed that statement for you....


Cute. The only reason why I said that originally is because I have managed to convert a few people by showing them the dents in my helmet. 

But hey, you're the man. You rode in AK, I will not try to change your mind. Like that saying "you can't teach an old dog new tricks..." :laugh:

But seriously people... stop arguing about this! IT IS PERSONAL PREFERENCE!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

guy's calm down...
i don't think you should be forced to wear it 
but in my case , it just gives me confidence and 
I have the bad habit to land on my head.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> The toughness and fortitude of Americans past has all but dwindled in modern America.....


Well, I guess it's up to ignorant, stubborn, reckless men such as ourselves to keep the past alive.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Wolf,

Don't worry, you didn't offend me. Unlike many people, I actually have a sense of humor.

If it is a beginner rider, I do my best to encourage them to wear a helmet - because I'm not an expert and tend to fall down quite a bit myself. If someone is way beyond my level, I wouldn't dare try to force my opinions on them. Shit, if they managed to get to the level that they are at - they know enough. 

I have been keeping up with this thread - but I did not want to get dragged into this mess. Same goes for many of the Political threads as well :laugh:


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

politically i oppose snakes


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> I have been keeping up with this thread - but I did not want to get dragged into this mess. Same goes for many of the Political threads as well :laugh:


What's good about this forum is that what happens in a particualr thread, stays in that thread. 

I know your reply was for Snowolf but I just wanted to assure you that there is no grudges held on this forum. I once got too deep in a political discussion, due to my job, that I didn't want to have anymore of a part in. And I'm still alive, they didn't burn me at the stake.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> :thumbsup:


Damned government computer....I can't see the image.  

Maybe you can describe it to me as if I were blind. Can I say blind? Or did I just offend somebody?:laugh:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Twix said:


> Damned government computer....I can't see the image.
> 
> Maybe you can describe it to me as if I were blind. Can I say blind? Or did I just offend somebody?:laugh:


It's ole John Wayne on a horse in the cowboy modern era


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Twix said:


> What's good about this forum is that what happens in a particular thread, stays in that thread.
> 
> I know your reply was for Snowolf but I just wanted to assure you that there is no grudges held on this forum. I once got too deep in a political discussion, due to my job, that I didn't want to have anymore of a part in. And I'm still alive, they didn't burn me at the stake.:thumbsup:


Oh I know, I can tell. I read through just about every single thread. People have very strong opinions and I greatly respect that (even though I may not necessarily agree with them). However, it's one thing to voice your opinion and another to blatantly attempt to force it upon someone else. That I just have no tolerance for - which is why I decided to chime in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> It's ole John Wayne on a horse in the cowboy modern era


Cool thanks Vlaze.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> Oh I know, I can tell. I read through just about every single thread. People have very strong opinions and I greatly respect that (even though I may not necessarily agree with them). However, it's one thing to voice your opinion and another to blatantly attempt to force it upon someone else. That I just have no tolerance for - which is why I decided to chime in.


No worries....I'd much rather have intellectual arguments then answer questions like: Are these pants cool?


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Twix said:


> Are these pants cool?


Pictures please.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Twix said:


> No worries....I'd much rather have intellectual arguments then answer questions like: Are these pants cool?


I have no problems answering questions like that - I am a girl after all


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> Pictures please.


No.....I was just telling Snobun that I'd rather not enter into conversations with people asking about what we think of their gear. I wasn't actually asking about pants.'

Thanks for the interest though.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

does it matter if the pants are cool , as long they are warm , comfy and not pink


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> The Duke...sitting astride a horse.....without a helmet.....:laugh::cheeky4:


No way!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are going to boycott all of his movies from now on!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

This qualifies too:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

atleast we still have:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Twix said:


> No.....I was just telling Snobun that I'd rather not enter into conversations with people asking about what we think of there gear. I wasn't actually asking about pants.'
> 
> Thanks for the interest though.:thumbsup:


Sarcasm, sarcasm :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

I thought so you sneaky little devil, but I didn't want to offend you. Damn it, you got me.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> You see it is your kind of thinking that is ruining so many things...
> 
> First off, you forget that on the back of every lift ticket is that waiver releasing the resort of liability for the risks taken on by riding. The ONLY time a resort has gotten sued has been when there was a question of gross negligence such as not repairing a lift, or constructing a park feature that was clearly hazardous. Your concerns here are totally unwarranted.
> 
> ...


Like how to elect a senile knee-jerking reactionary as senator, who repeatedly votes for the war that both you and I hate?

I don't know how anything about the Iraq war's legality or my stand on personal values came into this, but you're preaching to the choir on that one. I don't like this war or any war. The first time a soldier picks up a gun, we've already lost. I don't think it was ever a good idea, and although my stand on helmet laws somehow mysteriously gives you ESP to know what the rest of my values are, your crystal ball needs a good shot of Windex. You've obviously got no friggin clue how I voted. And I'm also not going to bite and let you somehow turn a helmet discussion into a political discourse on the morality of war, or even politics. Don't go there.

Look at the top of the page, this is a topic on helmets. You're a mod, you should know there's a political thread to talk politics.

Anyway, can we get back to helmets?

Sorry if I'm ruining so many things by taking a stand for helmet requirements, which apparently makes me a Nazi too. Somehow my stand also makes me a rabid fanatic about it, while your stand somehow makes you Che Guevarra, freedom fighter, with license to call people Nazis.

I didn't forget about the lift ticket fine print. I also didn't forget that a waiver never stopped anyone from looking for a quick buck to sue a place. You, however, may have forgotten the lift ticket is a liability waiver for the resort, it doesn't do jack or shit when it comes to government disability payments. Again, sign the disability waiver with a parent or guardian and I'll watch you go down with a smile, b/c it's no skin off my nose. If the person is a real man like you've got in Arizona, then they'd have responsiblity enough to handle the consequences themselves anyway. So what's the harm in having the mighy self-sufficient kid sign one document?

Where did I say ban snowboarding or any of these other activities? Have fun, but don't be a jerk about it. Even laws are written with phrases like 'reasonable measures', i.e. Asking someone to put on a helmet isn't like asking them to hold still while the mean old nasty government staples a metal plate to their head for protection, although I now know some people equate the two. 

People can die plugging in their toaster, but the Nazis in Washington require things like grounding leads and circuit breakers to try and keep people from getting electrocuted. Why don't you just bypass all of your circuit breakers to take a stand for us little guys, Braveheart?

I mean, the same can be said for car inspections... The state of New York requires yearly vehicle inspections (which cost me about $25) to make sure the car is fit for tearing down the road at 70 MPH. Does that make NYS the Fourth Reich by your standards? Damn those Nazis!! Why don't they just ban driving while they're at it?? :laugh:

You go on and keep sticking it to the man, you badass e-rebel, have fun. Live like James Dean and rock out, I'm very impressed. If you get your frontal lobes hammered like so much goo, at least we'll know that you can handle the multi-million dollar medical bills yourself like a real Arizona man. 

Really, if you're badass enough to ride without a helmet, that's your choice, you should be badass enough to handle all the possible consequences. If requiring you a wear a helmet is facism, put your money where your mouth is and sign a release. Why is this a big deal?

Seriously, the world is full of people who don't agree with you. This doesn't mean they disagree with you on EVERYTHING, it also doesn't mean they don't respect you, nor does it mean they don't like you. You're really misunderstanding the tone of my posts... REALLY. I wish there was an emoticon for someone sitting in a chair calmly sipping coffee. Take a breath, calm down, it's just a bboard. 

Get as rabid as you want, I'm not going to take the bait, because at the end of the day:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

MunkySpunk said:


> People can die plugging in their toaster, but the Nazis in Washington require things like grounding leads and circuit breakers to try and keep people from getting electrocuted. Why don't you just bypass all of your circuit breakers to take a stand for us little guys, Braveheart?
> 
> I mean, the same can be said for car inspections... The state of New York requires yearly vehicle inspections (which cost me about $25) to make sure the car is fit for tearing down the road at 70 MPH. Does that make NYS the Fourth Reich by your standards? Damn those Nazis!! Why don't they just ban driving while they're at it?? :laugh:


Both of those examples don't apply. Lack of circuit breakers put your neighbors in harms way if your house catches fire because of it. Lack of inspection also puts *other people* in harms way when your wheels fall of and you crash into them. Not wearing a helmet does not put anyone else in danger. 

And his Nazi comparison while extreme, is not unfounded. That IS how it starts. First it's, you must not snowboard without a helmet for your own safety, then you must not go outside after 6pm for your own safety. Eventually, for your own safety, you are a fascist.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

>


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

cifex said:


> And his Nazi comparison while extreme, is not unfounded. That IS how it starts. First it's, you must not snowboard without a helmet for your own safety, then you must not go outside after 6pm for your own safety. Eventually, for your own safety, you are a fascist.


Why does that remind me of "V for Vendetta"...

but as was mentioned previously, this is about helmets! Stick to the topic everyone 

Helmets are effective in reducing the severity of certain injuries. End of story.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

SnowBun said:


> Why does that remind me of "V for Vendetta"...


Because that's what the movie is about, silly rabbit.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

cifex said:


> Both of those examples don't apply. Lack of circuit breakers put your neighbors in harms way if your house catches fire because of it. Lack of inspection also puts *other people* in harms way when your wheels fall of and you crash into them. Not wearing a helmet does not put anyone else in danger.
> 
> And his Nazi comparison while extreme, is not unfounded. That IS how it starts. First it's, you must not snowboard without a helmet for your own safety, then you must not go outside after 6pm for your own safety. Eventually, for your own safety, you are a fascist.


Physical danger, no. But once again, some of my tax money is purloined to care for Timmy instead of getting better textbooks for Timmy. Sign the waiver, is it THAT much trouble, aren't you badass enough to sign your name? What? Are you going to die from hand cramps? 

And we are WAY past the point of helmet laws being the start of facism (does anyone here actually know what facism is? Look it up before throwing it around). Hi, we've got warrantless wire tapping in this country, national databases with personal info, the FCC and social conservatives already... Telling me that helmet laws will lead to fascism in this country is like telling me not to gouge out your heart in the woods because you don't want to get bit by mosquitoes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

cifex said:


> Because that's what the movie is about, silly rabbit.


Clever. :laugh:



Snowolf said:


> Wow, you seem like an angry little man....typical of the Nazi type.....:laugh:


Wolf, you're just encouraging him! I can't believe this thread went from safety to fascism and Nazis. Please don't call people Nazis, that is highly disrespectful.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Wow, you seem like an angry little man....typical of the Nazi type.....:laugh:
> 
> Oh, and for someone so critical of others injecting politics into the subject, you seem to do it every post....hypocryte.....
> 
> ...


Just gotta get the last word in, eh? :laugh:

OK, I relent, you are the master of this thread. You are the ultimate e-badass. You showed me. 

That should impress the girls.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow gang. Let's cool the jets here a bit. While I think helmets are never a bad idea, making them "required" is just bs. Plenty of info out there to show that the protection from a helmet is limited at best. I have no problem with Wolfy's stance on helmets what so ever. It should be a choice to wear one, not a requirement.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Yeah, I do know what Fascism is and on this we agree. With everything you mentioned and more we are well down that road but that is a topic for Politics. I see you are new to the forum, stop in our Poli section and we can have a proper discussion about the nature of Fascism.
> 
> Please understand (once you get to know me you will) that I love heated debate and while inflamatory and full of rhetoric, it is not emotional. No need to worry about calming down; I assure you I am quite calm....
> 
> Awhile back when the thre climbers were killed here on Mt. Hood there was public outcry to ban mountain climbing. Whether we are talking helmets or mountain climbing or just a simple rescue from some dumb ass getting lost on a hike, shit happens. The amount it actually affects your taxes in insignificant so you are getting way too worked up over that as an issue. In most cases, private insurance handles this and these companies have plenty of money from rediculous premiums. As an adult who pays for my own insurance and who accepts life`s risks, I have no problem with the waiver. My reaction is to this terrible trend to pass law after law designed to protect us. Let me take the risk (I`ll sign any damn waiver out there) and leave me alone.


So we typed all that to cordially, and maturely, agree to disagree? Oh dear lord... my fingers are tired. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

After having weeks of neck pain from a few falls without my helmet i started wearing it nonstop
its warm and with speakers its great.
Now i fall, get back up dust myself off and get rolling again with minimal pain.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I was just going to say this.

Also, regarding the McDonald's suit filed by the hot coffee woman:

She actually had a legitimate case. I wonder if the poster who brought it up even bothered to research the specifics of the case.



MunkySpunk said:


> I'd require them to be worn to protect me from them. Timmy-on-wheels (our Joe the plumber) is now living on my tax money in the form of disability payments after his head-plant. He's on a ventilator, has a 24-hr nurse, and an entire life-support system in his mother's living room. Normally, I don't mind paying for Timmy to get a job and make something of himself, or to even feed Timmy if his parents can't afford it themselves. I take pride in paying for Timmy if he is in a wheelchair from a war. I don't even mind paying for Timmy if he's born that way. But Timmy is now a rather large burden on society due to medical and living costs because of a stupid decision that he and only he had a part in. I want Timmy to push himself in the park and remind the world that the home of boarding is North America one day in the Olympics, but an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. And if Timmy insists on not wearing a helmet, then Timmy and his parents sign a disability and liability waiver. If they do that, I'll even show them where the halfpipe is myself.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I would rather prevent injury than death. I'm not worried about dying. If I hit something hard enough that a helmet wouldn't save my life, then most likely not a whole lot will. I'd rather be dead than paralyzed, or braindead.



Snowolf said:


> Just some interesting statistical information taken from Skier magazine about helmet use.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to make sure the record is kept straight, Sony Bono did`nt die from a head injury in his fatal ski accident involving a tree. He died from massive internal injuries in the chest from the impact. His case was a high profile event and it got this helmet craze going which is weird because it does not relate to his cause of death.:dunno:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

RVM said:


> I was just going to say this.


Don't start this again. We've just reached an agreement.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

RVM said:


> I was just going to say this.
> 
> Also, regarding the McDonald's suit filed by the hot coffee woman:
> 
> She actually had a legitimate case. I wonder if the poster who brought it up even bothered to research the specifics of the case.


Um I was the poster, and yes I looked up the case. It's still stupid. She used technicalities of the temperature a restaurant should use when serving coffee to what can cause second and third degree burns and completely by-passing the point. The point was if you order a hot drink, and spill it on yourself and blaming who supplied the drink when you should be well aware when feeling it and sipping it how hot it is and that in fact it IS hot, that's just dumb. 

I guarantee you she didn't know shit about the rules those restaurants have to go by, but wanted to sue anyhow for her stupidity and the lawyer researched into the technicalities to favor her claim. In the end, you should be responsible for your own butterfingers if you spill something knowing it's HOT in the first place, simple as that. It's because of suits like this there needs to be detailed precise warnings on everything as anal as they can be to protect themselves from people's stupidity and trying to get on the bandwagon for compensation.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

haha Yeah I just saw that. I was replying to each post, as I didn't feel like having to type up a word document to reply to everyone at once. 

++ post count ftw! laf





MunkySpunk said:


> Don't start this again. We've just reached an agreement.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I never said she was right, I just said she had a legitimate case. When it regards the law, just because it is dumb does not mean it does not get heard.

Also, it wasn't technicalities. McDonald's failed to train their workers to A: properly set the temperature and to B: use the coffeemaker properly. While spilling it on herself is her own clumsiness, the coffee should never have been that hot in the first place.

I also didn't say she didn't take advantage of the system, but if our civil system didn't work like it does, then many people deserving of compensation would never get it. Frivolous lawsuits are annoying, yes, but the system that allows them serves an extremely important function in the US. 



Vlaze said:


> Um I was the poster, and yes I looked up the case. It's still stupid. She used technicalities of the temperature a restaurant should use when serving coffee to what can cause second and third degree burns and completely by-passing the point. The point was if you order a hot drink, and spill it on yourself and blaming who supplied the drink when you should be well aware when feeling it and sipping it how hot it is and that in fact it IS hot, that's just dumb.
> 
> I guarantee you she didn't know shit about the rules those restaurants have to go by, but wanted to sue anyhow for her stupidity and the lawyer researched into the technicalities to favor her claim. In the end, you should be responsible for your own butterfingers if you spill something knowing it's HOT in the first place, simple as that. It's because of suits like this there needs to be detailed precise warnings on everything as anal as they can be to protect themselves from people's stupidity and trying to get on the bandwagon for compensation.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

It doesn't matter in light of this case, her intentions said it all. If she spilt it on herself even if within the temperature guidelines, you think she could feel the difference? No, this is why I posted the statement for bogus lawsuits, going beyond this is irrelevent, I'm not going to comment anymore on it.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I can easily tell the difference, by touch alone, between coffee at the proper temperature and coffee that's too hot. 

Either way, a judge determined that it was not a bogus lawsuit. He had access to the briefs filed by both parties, he had access to all the information that none of us can get. Period. We are in no position to second guess the judge, if only because we lack the information he had available to him.

No more comments, fair enough, I'll let it alone too.



Vlaze said:


> It doesn't matter in light of this case, her intentions said it all. If she spilt it on herself even if within the temperature guidelines, you think she could feel the difference? No, this is why I posted the statement for bogus lawsuits, going beyond this is irrelevent, I'm not going to comment anymore on it.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I think I liked this thread better when we were talking about Nazis....


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

cifex said:


> I think I liked this thread better when we were talking about Nazis....


:laugh:

I'm giving up on this thread, it's just pointless arguing about random shit. McDonalds suit?


----------



## Mervin (Dec 18, 2008)

John Wayne was a Nazi.


Someone please get this reference.

Clint would of kicked his ass.... helmet or not.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mervin said:


> John Wayne was a Nazi.
> 
> 
> Someone please get this reference.
> ...


John Wayne was a Nazi
He liked to play SS
Kept a picture of Apolph,
Tucked in his cowboy vest
Sure he would string up your mother
Sure he would torture your pa
Sure he would march you up to the wall
Sure he would hang you by your last ball


He was a Nazi
But not anymore
He was a Nazi
Life evens the score

John Wayne slaughtered our Indian brothers
Burned their villages and raped their mothers
Now he has given them the white man's lord
Live by this, or die by the sword


John Wayne killed a lot of gooks in the war
We don't give a fuck about John anymore
We all heard his tale of blood and gore
Just another pawn for the capitalist whore


John Wayne wore an army uniform
Didn't like us reds and **** that didn't conform
Great white hero had so much nerve
Lived much longer than he deserved


Late show Indian or Mexican dies
Klan propaganda legitimized
Hypocrite coward never fought a real fight
When I see John I'm ashamed to be white
Death bed Christian of this you avowed
If God's alive, you're roastin' now
Well John, we got no regrets
As long as you died a long and painful death


MDC...


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I'm giving up on this thread, it's just pointless arguing about random shit. McDonalds suit?


Hey Hey, I only mentioned it briefly earlier to contrast to what can easily happen with a lawsuit on the hill, I didn't get into it


----------



## Mervin (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice.......


----------



## Gnar_DUDE (Feb 18, 2008)

i dont wear one, I hate the way they feel, i had one for the first year i switched to snowboarding from skiing, and hated it, it was always cold and couldnt fit a hat under it. And i hate the way they look. I would much rather rock a beanie.


----------



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

i just got a mild concussion not wearing one yesterday..so i will be for now on!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

wow finally some on topic posts


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

latemp said:


> i just got a mild concussion not wearing one yesterday..so i will be for now on!!!


I find that helmets help me work up the confidence to go a bit more balls-out with the speed. If I know the impact will hurt less, I'll push it harder. 

And I wouldn't even think of buying a helmet without the built-in earphones. Trying to wrangle a hat, neck gaiter, the ipod, earphones, hood, and a zip-up collar is a handful, throw a helmet into the mix and you've got a recipe for an all-prep and no-board evening (for me at least). I'd rather just hit the play/pause control on my wrist with my Ipod protected and warm deep in my layers and go.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I just picked one up last night a Smith Holt pretty nice and i can just put my ipod headphones and they stay in pretty well.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep, I wear Red Trace. It's so light but saves my life every time i catch a stupid downhill edge.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Picked up a Giro for $100, then saw them on sale a couple weeks later for $50. It's paid for itself though, took a nasty fall trying to hit a jump. Probably would've had a minor concussion. One problem I have with it though is that I think the right earflap has an abrasive seam or something because after a while my right ear is irritated but my left one is fine, could also be I haven't really messed with the straps so could be tightened crookedly?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I've been snowboarding for few years now thinking about my mellon, is it okay to use bike helment such as this one, or should I buy another specialized one?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Should work ok as long as you wear a full mask or something to cover your ears? It isnt ideal, but its better than nothing...

I'd look into the discount sites(Brociety, Whiskeymilitia,etc) for deals..you can get 100 helmets for 40 bucks.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Giro Bad Lieutenant is a pretty sweet stylish lid


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

RED Hi-FI with the Sub:thumbsup:


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

m60g said:


> RED Hi-FI with the Sub:thumbsup:


Im thinkin about having my mom rip open my Red Hi-Fi headpeices and put some more/better foam in them so that the speakers arent RIGHT against your ear..thats the only reason it hurts after a while is they didnt put any real padding over the speaker itself...i can deal with slightly muffled music if it means my ears dont feel like their bleeding after 4 hours...


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Should work ok as long as you wear a full mask or something to cover your ears? It isnt ideal, but its better than nothing...
> 
> I'd look into the discount sites(Brociety, Whiskeymilitia,etc) for deals..you can get 100 helmets for 40 bucks.


I can buy a special helment just dont want a bunch of helments lying in my room waiting fo right season you know, i'm not concerned about warmth of my head cos i got real thick hear just wanna know if my helment can protect as good as any SB helment?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

searcherer said:


> I can buy a special helment just dont want a bunch of helments lying in my room waiting fo right season you know, i'm not concerned about warmth of my head cos i got real thick hear just wanna know if my helment can protect as good as any SB helment?


I think SB helmets are a little more heavily padded as SB accidents tend to be at higher speed but skate helmet > no helmet.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

cifex said:


> I think SB helmets are a little more heavily padded as SB accidents tend to be at higher speed but skate helmet > no helmet.


got my litter bro in law a burton helmet that has the earpads detach and stuff to use as a skate/bike helmet in the summer.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

cifex said:


> I think SB helmets are a little more heavily padded as SB accidents tend to be at higher speed but skate helmet > no helmet.


most of the helmets on the market are exactly the same


----------



## Thunderbolt42 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a smith holt and i love it! It has saved my head many times


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay I'll use my bike helment untill some pro says: hey dude thats lame get a real one nerd


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Purchased a RED Mutiny for this season. Never wore a Lid before but wacked the melon pretty hard last year and decided it was a good investment while I continue to progress


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

While I would be fine with a plain Protec or Giro helemt, I got a R.E.D. Theory helmet in black camo from Brociety because it was dirt cheap. I wouldn't pay the hefty $100+ price for it though.


----------



## Jeff325 (Sep 17, 2009)

When I first started riding in the early 80's it was not cool to wear a helmet !
I use to always have a problem of overheating from wearing a hat but found that wearing a helmet
provided just enough warmth and protected my ears from frostbite .
Wearing a helmet not only provides protection but also helps my core temp stay cooler,which translates to
a better day of riding 
My rotate between 2 helmets ,a Red Hi-Fi and a Protec.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

i got a helmet a few years ago but never really wore it cause i didnt like it, one day out of no where i decided to wear it and oddly enough i smoked my head on ice that day super hard... haven't worn it since lol


----------

